
Types Of Software Consulting Firms - Which One Do You Work For? - raju
http://www.skorks.com/2010/05/8-types-of-software-consulting-firms-which-one-do-you-work-for/
======
bdfh42
OK this guy Alan Skorkin is trying to write "controversial" blog entries -
presumably to help promote his services. Well and good. But this is just re-
posting the efforts of others with no value added as far as I can see.

Yesterday, as I recall, it was a rather silly attack on JavaScript.

"Nothing to see here" as they say.

